# Help please - glass sliding tracks



## motomatt84 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi guys,

First time poster here, been lurking in the backgrounds for a while but time has come to ask you all some advice.
I am in the processes of finishing off my home made double enclosure and am having trouble sourcing BLACK sliding glass tracks.
I need either 5mm or 6mm and it has to be black. called around a few places and all i can find is white or brown.
I suppose the other option is to maybe go alluminium.

So if any of you guys/gals could point me in the right direction i would greatly appreciate it.
And i will posts some pics of the build once completed.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## JrFear (Jul 16, 2012)

yeah havent seen any black ones any where!
Cowdroy i think do the brown and white ones which i use! could u just paint them?


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey mate, black is definitely a hard colour to come by when it comes to glass tracks. However, Brenton (Erebos on here) was selling some recently - shoot him a PM as he might still have some or could point you in the right direction for some.


----------



## shrinkie (Jul 16, 2012)

bunnngs sell white ones you could just spray paint them black


----------



## jonez (Jul 16, 2012)

Just run a black sharpie along white ones mate paint will clog the slider balls


----------



## JrFear (Jul 16, 2012)

my glass sliders dont have balls hahaaa


----------



## Umbral (Jul 16, 2012)

JrFear said:


> my glass sliders dont have balls hahaaa



Thats fine but my balls dont have glass sliders!


----------



## JrFear (Jul 16, 2012)

:facepalm: hahahaaa


----------



## motomatt84 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone looks like black ones are out of the question.
I thought about painting but i'm a bit worried about the finish.
I have tracked down some aluminium ones, albeit a little bit more expensive but should give a good finish.

And for the record my balls will be staying well clear of any sliding glass lol


----------



## Kareeves (Jul 16, 2012)

if you have found some ally sliders then get them powder coated. Should not cost to much


----------



## motomatt84 (Jul 16, 2012)

Kareeves said:


> if you have found some ally sliders then get them powder coated. Should not cost to much



Good call mate, will have to look into that for sure. Cheers


----------



## JrFear (Jul 16, 2012)

could u powder coat plastic ones?


----------



## motomatt84 (Jul 16, 2012)

JrFear said:


> could u powder coat plastic ones?



I don't think so mate, i think powder coating has to go into a kiln at very high temps to bake on so plastic would be no good.


----------



## JrFear (Jul 16, 2012)

that would make alot of sence hahaa

cheers


----------



## Kareeves (Jul 16, 2012)

no you can not powder coat plastic. it must be made of some type of metal and not have any type off paint on it or it will need to be sandblasted. How ever they can be anidized and still be powder coated. 
How powder coating works. 


Powder coating is based on the principle that objects with opposite electric charges (positive and negative) attract one another. Powder particles are negatively charged by passing them through a special gun. This results in an electric field between the gun and the earthed component. The powder particles then follow the field lines and adhere to the product.
The component is then conveyed to a furnace where the powder is baked at temperature of 160 to 200 degrees C for approximately 20 minutes. Most conducting or thermally stable materials are suitable for powder coating.

*Pre-treatment*
*Stage 1: Clean and Phosphate (temperature 50 degrees C), 90 seconds*
*Stage 2: Rinse, 45 seconds*
*Stage 3: Clean water rinse, 30 seconds.*

Components are then dried at a temperature of between 100 and 120 degrees C before the powder is applied.


----------



## JrFear (Jul 16, 2012)

interesting kareeves! sounds expensive!


----------



## Kareeves (Jul 18, 2012)

for a small job like glass track wont be to much. Where i live probly about 30 to 50 bucks. Im in country SA


----------

